# Youtube Videos



## Frederik Magle

You can now embed Youtube videos directly into your posts.

All you have to do is write the Youtube URL and tag it as a youtube video.

So, for example, to add the following video: 




you write the URL and then wrap the tags


----------



## sospiro

Didn't work for me when I just tried to do it. got this error message.

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Frederik Magle

I get that message if I enter the entire URL, you have to make sure you only write the last part after the "=" sign. Can you tell me which video you were trying to add?

EDIT: You can now add the whole URL


----------



## sospiro

This one


----------



## Frederik Magle

Yes, there seems to be a problem. I'll try to fix it ASAP.


----------



## Frederik Magle

OK, I've added a different plugin that allows you to enter the whole URL, and wrap it with [yt] [/ yt] (without space). This should work better.


----------



## rillz949

*Youtube Video to Watch*

Also Check out the channel to see classical piano by PianoPlaya123


----------



## sospiro

Ooops wrong forum


----------



## Argus

Why doesn't this video work? I'm using the new yt tags but just get a white box.






EDIT:Never mind. Fixed it. I wasn't copying the whole URL just the bit after the '='.

Delete this post if you want.


----------



## fresk

*wow*

wow these links are great links music videos and i am really like to watch all of these.


----------



## LindenLea

Wonderful idea, hope I can make it work, so here's my first effort, and since I am so besotted with the extraordinary and heavenly music of Monteverdi's Vespers of 1610 just now....


----------



## emiellucifuge




----------

